
Ask HN: Guide to making a Linux or BSD web server secure? - vanilla-almond
Context: a public-facing web server hosted through a cloud service provider running a dynamic website or SaaS app.<p>There are lots of guides online, but often the details differ. For example, a recommendation to create a disk partition to separate OS files from non-OS files can be found in some guides, but not mentioned in other guides.<p>What are your recommended guides? They can be links, books or courses.<p>Also, opinions on Linux vs BSD when choosing a web server OS are appreciated (without any flame wars :-)
======
apotatopot
[https://people.redhat.com/swells/scap-security-
guide/tables/...](https://people.redhat.com/swells/scap-security-
guide/tables/table-rhel7-stig.html)

Use (centos) linux because learning how to harden it is a skill that will
apply in many more places afterwards.

